#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  最近的新同學們=    =!

## 基迦美修

怎麼好像老是喜歡發些不滿20字的灌水文… (默

難道除了那幾句以外沒別的可以說嘛 =A="

大不了就別回麻… 連2006年的文都可以被挖上來我真的覺得很厲害= =

----------


## 南田功二

你看過不代表別人沒看過(茶
如果怕這樣那為什麼不到一段時間就把舊文刪掉呢(茶
因為PO出來就是要做紀念的
而不是很快就消失掉~
有原因的~其實這話題早就有討論過~~
我解釋的有點不太好給其他人解釋吧~~!

----------


## 基迦美修

不是這個問題= =b
舊聞被挖上來害我以為是新的東西白高興n場 囧!!!!!

雖然沒什麼大不了的 不過有時看到點下去會有種被騙的感覺=..=

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

是這樣沒錯啦...但能回就回只希望不要拿危險性的來灌水就好= ="(捨鬼!?

那這樣的跳格也能算加字嗎↑ˊ▽ˋ?(眾歐

----------


## CANCAT

我倒是認為功二你回的文通常都很不負責任=    =

明明就已經說了一大推,結果後面又說的這些跟自己沒有關係的樣子.

那你當初還說那麼多幹麻?

而且美修想說的不是有沒有看過的問題吧?

而是新手們的回文字數長長篇幅短又沒重點,

然後一回就回5~6篇,

把很多新文章馬上通通擠了下去.


P.S.如果要我舉例的話,我可以馬上舉出幾個來唷=                 =

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 怎麼好像老是喜歡發些不滿20字的灌水文… (默
> 難道除了那幾句以外沒別的可以說嘛 =A="
> 大不了就別回麻… 連2006年的文都可以被挖上來我真的覺得很厲害= =


一、

系統記錄顯示您早上

07:09:53 開始瀏覽文章，看了 5~6 個主題後
07:12:30 點到某新會員的一篇回應
07:13:10 點進來這個版發表針對 "所有新同學" 的抱怨

一篇文章以及短短幾秒鐘的判斷足以代表所有新同學嗎？

對於新會員請以耐性包容，不要挑起新老會員之爭

新同學是指註冊多久，發文不滿多少篇恐怕有待定義
如同功二所言舊文不鎖定就是可以回，對於新會員來講沒看過的就是新的

二、

請善用短訊息直接告知特定會員您的想法
因為他不見得會看到這一篇，即使看到也不見得知道是他

三、

不少老會員的回文字數跟他差不多為什麼沒被說話
(包括樓主自己之前的發文)

請先自我要求，再要求別獸

四、

你點到的那篇是 2007 年的

----------


## taleshunt

(驚)
好像說到我了

我的確是看很多篇 每篇都回覆
把很多文都壓下去了
對不起阿(彎腰)

有時去翻還有圖在的舊文想回也不是
不回又良心不安

最近就擔心我是不是造成困擾了說...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 白袍狐仙

> 四、你點到的那篇是 2007 年的


呃...夠嗆。
(快笑死了。)

不過阿...發文言不及義這個部分是可以改善的...
可以努力的想一想文章中的經典片段而有感發

貧道相信要是內容有一定的意義的話是不會被說話的...
但是像是在原創區...
「好漂亮。」
或是領圖的時候...
「謝謝。」
或是在文學版...
「嗯，好看，期待下篇。」

這種文章就別回了吧...= ="

還有樓主阿...
有的時候回文數並不是最重要的
點閱率比較重要...

還有像是除了某幾個版外
發文都是可以領到樂園幣的

可以限定自己說「每次發文章至少要拿多少樂園幣才算合格」也是個不錯的方法喔~

----------


## 鵺影

前言

本來很不想接觸這樣的話題，因為火藥味太重，
但是眼看事情開始一件件發酵，總覺得不說點什麼好像不行。

坦白點說，這次我不再是灰色地帶的成員，而是有點為新獸們說話。

本文

從2007年六月多開始，越來越多新獸加入狼版，
甚至可以用激增來形容，但是卻發現許多老獸對此逐漸有所抱怨，
認為新獸打亂了狼版原有的秩序，
覺得新獸不禮貌、覺得新獸回文多是為了灌水。
(講得更直接一點，甚至在評論新獸時口氣都很差。

其實這段時間觀察下來，可以發現的確不少新獸不懂得拿捏分寸，
回文可能字數往往過短，或是口氣太裝熟而讓人有點不舒服，
但是這些問題只有新獸才有嗎？

很多老獸在回文就一定每篇都是長篇大論嗎？簡短回文者時有所見。
那麼為何老獸回一行文就是精簡厄要，新獸回一行文就是灌水？

回文本來就是有所感想才會回，如果剛好感想就是很短，
難不成還要硬擠出一大段，請問是在交作文嗎？

老獸口氣不好時大家要體諒，新獸口氣不好時就要斥責？

新獸做的不好，老獸可以慢慢引導，可以私訊建議一些過來人的經驗，
難道老獸都是一開始就是老獸？都沒有當新獸的時候？

看過很多舊文，許多老獸剛進來狼版時，剛成為新獸時，
口氣多麼謙虛，禮貌多麼周到，
結果半年一年過去了，態度卻開始轉變了。
(這裡我就不想把話講得太難聽，刪掉一行形容詞。

說老獸打壓新獸嗎？說穿了就是有。
(要是舉例只怕會把風波牽扯到更多人身上
不用什麼好聽的言詞作掩飾，這段時間這種情形是層出不窮。

結論

請諸位新獸多多注意一下版龜，我知道你們剛發現這麼一個好地方，
很興奮，而且無法克制想一直逛狼版的慾望，
但是有不懂或不確定的地方還是多多詢問一下老獸，
並且注意一下自己的發文口氣。

給各位不滿的老獸之建言，請回想你們剛踏入狼版時的心情，
請回顧你們一開始的發文頻率、語氣、字數。
請審視一下自己是否真的作到公平公正，
對新獸批評的內容，是否面對其他老獸就睜一隻眼閉一隻眼，
或是無形中就視為理所當然而忽視。

建議

這是給狼王的建議，既然一行文的爭議那麼大，
何不乾脆設定最低發言字數，由所有版主開會討論定一個標準。
只要未達標準的文章，就無法送出，會顯示一個欄框警告字數不足。

還有就是設定一段時間內只能回幾篇文，
要再回就要再等一段時間。

如果技術沒辦法達到，就請各版主「嚴格」執行。
這裡必須要聲明的一點，如果版主群不夠公正的話，
這些條款又會變成只對新獸執行的特別條款。
因為新獸只想盡快融入這個地方，受到委屈也不見得每個都會投訴。
所以要是技術不足，就必須要各版主確實的對新舊獸作相同的處理。

----------


## 夜月之狼

樂園有最低發文時間限制，不過我不清楚是多久，

但絕對夠讓使用者發完一篇文跑完後跑去看另一篇文再發表。

樂園也有最低字數限制，目前是五個字。

不知道這些是內建的或是外掛，不知道能不能修改，

這部份可能要麻煩王了。

但有些功能裡面沒有，或是外掛還沒寫出來，

不是說想用就能用的呢。


首先，我和鵺影一樣，是站在比較新手的立場，

因為我算是最接近牠們的前線，新手區的管理員。

(同時要先給王道個歉，版面好像放了很久......交流區的混亂一直很頭疼啊。")


嗯......其實這個問題好像燒了很久，

我記得去年暑假時就有聽到一些朋友在感嘆新手素質。


該怎麼說呢......我是不予置評的態度，

因為初來乍到，一切都是新的，

總該有個「適應期」，讓牠們摸熟樂園的環境。

沒錯，牠們是有破壞秩序，也有擾亂，

但這都在合理的範圍內不是？

剛來，總會碰碰磕磕，然後慢慢摸熟，知道怎麼做怎麼走不會碰壁挨批。

資深也曾經菜鳥，怎麼不這樣想想，當初怎麼摸索的呢？


鵺影說的感覺，老實說我也有，

剛來的發言對照現在，差了真的很多。

也許這是所謂「成長」，但不能以「成長」來看待、批評「過往」。

老年人如果忘了年輕時的事，那就是他們的錯。

「老年」和「年輕」，其實差距可以不大，一兩年就好了，

當初剛進來和現在的表現，是怎麼個差別呢？


另，酒逢知己，話不投機。

少言不代表無義，多說了只是浪費精力打字，還增加鍵盤和關節耗損率。


而，老會員還有一個新會員沒有的，人脈。

我的感覺，只要是熟人和陌生人的差別，偏心就會跑出來。

為一方說話，即使發表的文章沒有攻擊性，

但就像氧氣之於燃燒，讓火越延越旺。

這是必然，要避免只能盡量迴避或盡早撲滅衝突。

所以我很執著在導火線的追究。(笑)

一個巴掌拍不響，尤其是可以理解的「不順眼」，

我們所謂「資深」的會員是不是可以睜隻眼閉隻眼呢？


最後，其實用詞的斟酌真的很重要。

有時候一些話，兩種表達方式導致兩種後果，天差地遠。

比如說，這裡使用的「同學」二字讓我感覺有種諷刺感。

網路上沒有語氣表情，純粹文字，

但在現實裡我聽到的這種稱呼通常不是什麼好事。

有點刺的感覺。


以上。

----------


## 段星魂

發言字數太少或無意義這種問題剛進來的新手都會犯阿.

對於剛進來的人  其他人而言相對的是老鳥.

像我剛進來的時候也是覺得有點放不開 不敢發表太多意見

而關於這些發言字數內容相關的問題雖然有特別列出來至頂.

但重點是每個版都有不同的版規 真要看完要到什麼時候.

每次發生一些問題很多人都說有版規你不會看阿 但重點是.

新手近來時根本沒有人帶領阿 難道一句自己去看版規就行了嗎.

我就不相信有人全部看完 況且版規是會時常更新 不代表老鳥不會犯錯.


至於你說的翻舊文這件事雖然我跟基迦美修一樣覺得點到舊文有種空歡喜一場的感覺.

實際上我也很討厭有人翻那種到2頁以後的文章回.

但是我們看過不代表新手沒看過 他們當然有發言權阿(就算字數少

難道因為文章跑到後面就要禁止別人發言嗎?!

大不了刪刪掉這樣連回文的機會都沒了不是更好.

回文心得這種東西本來每個人都不一樣  有的時候你的心得就是這麼少.

這種時候大不了不發表阿!!

說來說去  我想說的重點只有  沒有人來新手  他們一些時間探索探索

如果有錯誤我們在提醒就好了  不然老是出現這種文章.

我看根本沒有新人願意發言了  嚇都嚇跑了.

----------


## Fenrir

放給他生菇吧
反正版規這東西 時常變成想到才拿出來用
特別是管理通則這個東西

連最早以前的n個月沒上線就直接砍帳號 這點 狼王不知何時將他剔除?
一些的規定在不知不覺中被剔除掉
然而早期的獸一直遵守到現在 直到新人加入 做了以前規定不能做的事
引起爭議 直到老獸去翻規定 才赫然發現 腦海中一直遵守的東西 早就不在規定中了
重點是什麼?
規定改了沒人知道吧

但最主要 說個現實的
壇主高興怎樣就怎樣 總和規定是他在定的
高興之後加入什麼或是修改什麼就是這樣
至於各版的版規 大概也剩下定好玩的程度了
既要有板規 還要有管理通則 版規定立不能跟通則違反
那乾脆總合規定算了 

再者.版主管理的文章 之後壇主又要在省核
那麼一開始就由壇主自理不是省事許多?
少了一道程序 又少了一個地雷
最主要還是因為沒人敢說話 那麼就壇主自理就好了吧?
表面上是照規定行事 實際上呢?依照規定?亦或是壇主腦海中的規定行事?
這件事~只有壇主最知道~

----------


## jtacrnk

代表一下新手發表意見吧......(群毆)

到狼樂有一段時間了.....總覺得多數先來者都有點難以親近的感覺.....就像新兵剛到部隊裡....被冷眼旁觀的感覺......

總覺得狼樂新舊區塊分的太過清楚......論壇的層層階級設計.....老獸對新手的冷感.....會讓新手很有挫折感......然後漸漸地就少來.....然後忘記帳密.....最後被狼王砍除....

有時新手回舊文也不見得是他們的錯.....其實我幾乎每天都上狼樂至少兩次....但到後來越來越不想發文了.......因為除了繪圖跟占心外......其他區新文產生的速度跟主題都.........不是我喜歡的....

如果要防止回舊文.....那乾脆把舊文刪除或隱藏禁止回覆.....作個精華區....

新手發灌水文......那就限定字數或把扣分制度引進吧..........但好像這其實不只是新手的問題..................

我一直有個感覺.....就是有時候發文都沒有沈麼人回......也許是我文筆太濫吧.......但有些主題不知為何就非常有人氣.....看了後就覺得蠻沮喪的....

很多大型的論壇是沒有新舊手之分的.....而小型除非是封閉式的....否則應該是會很照顧新來的....而狼樂這半大不小的.....大概就這樣吧.....

有些也許是制度設計層面的問題啦......但還是希望老手多體諒一下.....甚至引導新手....別讓人剛來初到......就被嚇到不敢再來了><"

----------


## 鵺影

> 放給他生菇吧
> 反正版規這東西 時常變成想到才拿出來用
> 特別是管理通則這個東西
> 
> 連最早以前的n個月沒上線就直接砍帳號 這點 狼王不知何時將他剔除?
> 一些的規定在不知不覺中被剔除掉
> 然而早期的獸一直遵守到現在 直到新人加入 做了以前規定不能做的事
> 引起爭議 直到老獸去翻規定 才赫然發現 腦海中一直遵守的東西 早就不在規定中了
> 重點是什麼?
> ...


這篇文章...說真的，
讓新獸看起來會覺得像是「老獸代表」出來卸責的，
前半段的主旨在於「老獸不知道規定改了？」，
後半段的主旨則把一切導因於狼王？
(講白點，後半段的攻擊意味濃厚，這要請狼王自己接招了，我不予置評...

============================================

由基迦美修帶起的這篇文，到我多事發了一篇抱怨文為止，
一共點出了近來老獸和新獸之間的三點衝突。

一‧*一行文* → 如果說新獸回一行文算是灌水的話，那老獸回一行文算是什麼？有興趣的獸請自己去翻文確認，這樣的行為絕對是兩者皆有，但是往往只有新獸才會被嫌棄，老獸的則被解釋為簡潔有力。

二‧*回舊文* → 最容易發生在新獸身上的情節。但是老獸以此批評的話，公平嗎？老獸待的久了，自然很多文都看過了，上來狼版期待的是自己的文有人回覆或是新文；可是新獸就算進來幾個月了，還是有大半狼版的文看都沒看過，更遑論是剛進來的，難道要他們看過這一堆的文之後，即使有任何感想都不能回？老獸們就沒當過新獸？都沒回過舊文？

三‧*態度* → 以前的狼版比較沒這情形，但是近來的狼版卻逐漸變質。老獸對新獸的態度越來越惡化，似乎都忘了自己初進狼版時的謙虛有禮。現在新獸加入狼版已不再像是當年那樣-純粹的獸圈同好，而是要先經歷一下老獸們的「考驗」，不想受傷的新獸就只能減少自己的存在感或是奉承老獸，要不就是傷痕累累的離開這個地方。

說穿了，這裡的「學長學弟制」還真是越來越濃厚了。
比起一兩年前，越來越不像「樂園」，
反倒是越來越像組織、軍隊、學校了。

----------


## 夜月之狼

補個圖片：

如果發文發太快就會這樣，不過這是開兩個視窗連發的，真正的情況應該不會這樣，

如果字太少就會這樣，不過五個字的限制，很容易就突破了。


另，上面的某篇很火藥的，就是這種態度才會引起風波。

看看王怎麼回應，需要文章處理或是開會討論。


即使是按照個人想法又如何？只要於理於法正確不就能做了嗎？

比如我不喜歡某篇文，但這篇文也衝到版規，

那要因為「大家知道我不喜歡這篇，所以我刪文會被說是私心」而不刪嗎？


帳號大掃除是還有的，我不知道先前的標準，

所以不多說。


再，難道規定不能改嗎？

自己沒想去注意版規，那不知道該怪誰？

規定有更改的，會在公佈欄做公告。

沒注意到，又該怪誰？


即使規定是管理員高興而訂的，那又如何？

論壇是他的，難道他不能訂規定嗎？

再，那些規定有不合理嗎？

有不合理，那會員不能反映嗎？

意見箱就在那裡，有什麼意見就去反映。


以上。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 樂園有最低發文時間限制，不過我不清楚是多久，
> 但絕對夠讓使用者發完一篇文跑完後跑去看另一篇文再發表。
> 樂園也有最低字數限制，目前是五個字。
> 不知道這些是內建的或是外掛，不知道能不能修改
> 這部份可能要麻煩王了。





> 這是給狼王的建議，既然一行文的爭議那麼大，
> 何不乾脆設定最低發言字數，由所有版主開會討論定一個標準。
> 只要未達標準的文章，就無法送出，會顯示一個欄框警告字數不足。
> 
> 還有就是設定一段時間內只能回幾篇文，
> 要再回就要再等一段時間。
> 
> 如果技術沒辦法達到，就請各版主「嚴格」執行。
> 這裡必須要聲明的一點，如果版主群不夠公正的話，
> ...


最低發言字數以及防止連續發文的時間，目前的設定是非常寬鬆的
分別是5個字以及15秒鐘 (感謝夜月之狼雖然沒有問我，但是實地測試)

就我個狼的期望來看，雖然心底希望大家發表文章都很有水準的..
都寫個百來字，而且篇篇都是引經據典，可以收錄精華區的好帖 XD
只可惜，現實上是不可能。

但是我也不想從系統面上去更嚴格的限制，一定要發表多少行或是多少個字
因為大家都是活生生的，難免有特例比如說，根本不需要打那麼多字就可以表達

這個理念同時用在附加檔案上了，1張圖的 Size 其實 100 K 以下就可以很清楚
可是我仍然放寬讓大家可以上傳 2MB 的圖片，因為總是有特例
偶爾會有高解析度圖片的需求

在這麼寬鬆的尺度下，必然會出現將這份好意給誤用的情況
例如上傳圖片不縮圖、發表連續恰特文、回帖不嚴謹  各種情況

可是，因為少數害群之馬因而忽視需求，從系統面上加上更多不獸性的限制
還不如給管理者裁量權去判斷，因為各種情況本來就都不盡相同

除此之外很早之前就已經對版主發出要求，即使自己的朋友犯錯也不能放過
務必做到公平的程度，如果真的有版主偏心不公正，私底下抱怨絕對不是
好方法，現在溝通管道那麼通暢，給你短訊息即時通訊地址就是要用的




> 總覺得狼樂新舊區塊分的太過清楚......論壇的層層階級設計.....老獸對新手的冷感.....會讓新手很有挫折感......然後漸漸地就少來.....然後忘記帳密.....最後被狼王砍除....


請問所謂的階級設計指的是什麼？是說發表文章的篇數到一定的數量就有頭銜嗎？
這只是每個論壇都有的的功能，方便標示出文章發表數的會員罷了
並不作為階級辨識用途

有關帳號保存規定，舉實際的例子：假設 jtacrnk 從今天開始沒有上來，那麼帳號
5 年之後還是會存在，理由很簡單因為發表過繪圖及獸裝的發言，可以確認是同好

所以，有新手漸漸少來最後會被我砍掉帳號，這個發言不是事實。
除非....他從一開始就沒有努力過，保持 0 篇發表文章，這就有可能。




> 連最早以前的n個月沒上線就直接砍帳號 這點 狼王不知何時將他剔除?
> 一些的規定在不知不覺中被剔除掉
> 然而早期的獸一直遵守到現在 直到新人加入 做了以前規定不能做的事
> 引起爭議 直到老獸去翻規定 才赫然發現 腦海中一直遵守的東西 早就不在規定中了
> 重點是什麼?
> 規定改了沒人知道吧


老實說，完全不知道你在講什麼，更不用提其他衍生出來的部份
會員管理通則已經1年沒有修改過了，一直到今天還沒有增添刪除1年前所發布的規則

帳號管理原則清楚寫出何時應該刪除帳號，我從來就沒有發布過沒上線直接砍帳號這句話
但是規則裏頭的確有說 

1. 註冊之後一星期內未啟用帳號。  
2. 啟用帳號後, 超過一個月的時間未上站, 且系統顯示文章數為 0 .

目前刪除的帳號，大部份都是因為這兩個原因，其他規則請自行到公佈欄看

至於其他部份的非理性發言，
我可以理解你因為發表這個主題的會員剛好是朋友，
因為基迦美修是你樂園部落格裏唯一的額外作者

當然了，也有可能一年前被我阻止你繼續傷害新手進而解除版主職務
所留下的殘餘情緒罷了




> 由基迦美修帶起的這篇文，到我多事發了一篇抱怨文為止， 
> 一共點出了近來老獸和新獸之間的三點衝突。


看了所點出的現象，但我還是老話一句，到目前為止稍微嚴重衝突的部份
都僅僅是個個案，不能擴張性的說整個樂園所有老獸跟新獸存在者某種不相容的制度

例如說以這篇文章為例好了，有一位版友站出來說他討厭一行文
然後就有版友延伸... 原來老獸自己回過一行文的，卻討厭新獸回一行文
難道這個主題的一位版友可以代表 "老獸" 嗎

所以我可以說，鵺影 你犯了跟 基迦美修 相同的錯誤 - 以偏概全
以個案來代表全體的 "老獸" "新獸"  

如果有具體的犯錯事實，不可能不處理；如果有具體的建議，不可能不接納
如果可以舉例說明有哪些老獸回的一行文還沒被處理，請具體提出

----------


## 鵺影

奇怪了，狼王發的最後一篇回應，怎麼好像不存在似的，
不但沒辦法回應，在首頁看到的最新回應者也是〝夜月之狼〞...⊙﹏⊙？




> 看了所點出的現象，但我還是老話一句，到目前為止稍微嚴重衝突的部份 
> 都僅僅是個個案，不能擴張性的說整個樂園所有老獸跟新獸存在者某種不相容的制度 
> 
> 例如說以這篇文章為例好了，有一位版友站出來說他討厭一行文 
> 然後就有版友延伸... 原來老獸自己回過一行文的，卻討厭新獸回一行文 
> 難道這個主題的一位版友可以代表 "老獸" 嗎 
> 
> 所以我可以說，鵺影 你犯了跟 基迦美修 相同的錯誤 - 以偏概全 
> 以個案來代表全體的 "老獸" "新獸" 
> ...


我承認有以偏蓋全的情形，但這是刻意下的行為。

因為我不想一一點名，哪些老獸在哪些文章說了哪些話，犯了哪些錯誤，
雖然我不見得都記得正確的文章位置，甚至有些文在引起紛爭之後消聲匿跡。

也可算是我的文筆能力不足，可以的話，我想表達的是一種現象，
希望看到文的老獸能思考一下自己有沒有無形中也抱持了同樣的態度。

=========================================

至於狼王一直強調有委屈就要大聲說出來，一定會受到公正處理。
這一點我必須明白的跟你說，太理想化了。

新獸剛進來，是完全孤零零的一個人，
在他的眼裡，所有老獸都是一掛的，對他們而言甚至代表整個樂園。
假使當他被某個老獸排擠了、刺激了，他會覺得是整個環境對他的排斥，
就算要控訴，也會暗自擔心處理的人與被控訴者有沒有交情，
這件事會不會透過相關人脈流傳到老獸之間，
會不會造成他往後在此的阻力或是使他被邊緣化。
如果發文訴苦，也會擔心會不會被老獸們圍剿。

所以很多新獸才會試圖裝熟，而當自己受委屈時就會暗自容忍，
要不然就是當一名潛水獸或是徹底離去。

有沒有發現到新獸容易聚集在「角色交流繪」版和「占心房」版，
原因何在？ 設身處地的去思考看看吧。

所以這方面我比較傾向於版主群確實公正的去評斷文章的合理性與合法性，
畢竟要每個新獸都有話大聲說，這中間要突破的心理障礙要艱澀多了。

----------


## CANCAT

不過我也是去年進來的,

剛開始我也覺得大家都不重視新獸.

可是我便想,

要讓別人注意到我是不是要先讓自己再更加搶眼一點呢?

就像我加入霸獅一樣~

剛開始我也想找個家族加入,

也做過在自己的簽名檔打入希望是否有加族能收留我的蠢事...

不過事後才發現這樣做根本沒有用,

所以也打消了這種念頭,

之後便開始努力的發圖~

以一個"剛加入的版友"的心態去發文回文,

後來也接到雷歐老闆的邀請,加入了霸獅!

所以真的不是我要說...

有時候是你得自己主動去找機會,

而不是等機會來找你!

要說心態的話,就請把這論壇當作一個小型的社交圈!

----------


## 鵺影

> 不過我也是去年進來的,
> 
> 剛開始我也覺得大家都不重視新獸.
> 
> 可是我便想,
> 
> 要讓別人注意到我是不是要先讓自己再更加搶眼一點呢?
> 
> 就像我加入霸獅一樣~
> ...


其實重視與否倒不是這篇文爭執的重點...(汗
畢竟受不受重視這點，不論是積極的獸或消極的獸，
都各有在狼版生存下去的方法。

=================================

真要將上面的問題點再作一次濃縮的話，
就是「老獸對新獸的態度」改變了。

以前的獸加入狼版時，是猶如發現樂園般，
就算沒有溫馨的感覺，至少也沒有排斥的感覺，
如果自己能鼓起勇氣踏出一步，更能快速的融入樂園的氛圍。

最近的獸加入狼版，卻是面臨一道道的考驗，
而狼王提到的個案，也在在打擊著新獸的信心。

為何新獸容易聚集在角色交流繪和占心房？
因為角色交流繪有單方面的委托贈圖，
因為占心房可以跟隨前人的腳步留下占卜結果就好。
他們不需要對老獸發的帖作任何評論，
自然也就不用擔心去踩到地雷。

----------


## CANCAT

> 真要將上面的問題點再作一次濃縮的話，
> 就是「老獸對新獸的態度」改變了。
> 
> 以前的獸加入狼版時，是猶如發現樂園般，
> 就算沒有溫馨的感覺，至少也沒有排斥的感覺，
> 如果自己能鼓起勇氣踏出一步，更能快速的融入樂園的氛圍。
> 
> 最近的獸加入狼版，卻是面臨一道道的考驗，
> 而狼王提到的個案，也在在打擊著新獸的信心。
> ...


就因為踩到地雷而不敢回文應該不是老手的問題吧?

我當初也被人警告文章發錯,為什麼我沒有退縮?

而且交流區也是最近才開出來的,

為什麼開出來?

就是因為之前全部都塞在原創圖區!

以下的有些傷人,有傷到的話請見諒!

不過新手為什麼喜歡玩?

就是因為有人畫他/她,就算畫的再醜再難看都把他說的很漂亮似的!

導致這種風氣慢慢盛行!

老手當然不滿! 為什麼我們畫了那麼辛苦,用盡心思的作品都沒人看,

而交流繪的幾乎每帖都爆滿!

為什麼? 就因為我們畫的不是他/她!!

而且他們回那種文章之所以不用怕踩到地雷,

就是因為他們只要說聲謝謝,再跟畫他/她的人說你畫我話的好漂亮之類的詞不就好了?

這樣就不用擔心說錯話了,是吧?

還有為什麼老手會對最近的新手很頭痛,

主因是因為新手回文總是回的自己很懂似的,可是卻沒半樣成績出來.

還有回文回的方向常常都偏很大!

像我最近看到的一篇,他明明是發圖,當然是想得到圖的意見.

可是卻有新手跑來回說,"我對你的圖沒意見,可是我喜歡你的頭圖"!

這不管誰看到都會怒吧?

打了這麼多,我也不知道該怎麼結尾...

反正...

不要再說什麼老手欺負新手的...

要說之前請先看看是不是對方先錯的!

而且也不要把新手說的好像是什麼都不懂的小孩子一樣,

能來到這裡,心智年齡至少都有15歲以上!

如果15歲還看不懂國字的話我也沒辦法了...

更別說要他遵守版規了...

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

> 就是因為有人畫他/她,就算畫的再醜再難看都把他說的很漂亮似的!


基本上我認為這沒什麼錯阿....

難道希望別人把你的圖嫌的一文不值嗎"

每個人可以選擇他想畫什麼也能選擇要看哪篇文...

不過我同意偏文偏太多這件事....

----------


## 夜月之狼

只要是新到一個環境，一定會不適應一陣子，

這和年齡，和經驗沒有任何關係，那些東西會影響的只有不適應期的長短。

讓牠們一些總是不會錯的，為什麼不能讓一下呢？


會不會被地雷炸傷是一回事，但放地雷又是另一回事，

罐頭沒有退縮代表你很堅強，但不一定每一個人都和你一樣，

在指責新會員因「小事」而退縮時，為什麼不想想放地雷的老會員呢？

即使你認為沒什麼，但一件事的感覺是每個人不一樣的，

言者無意聽者有心，每一句話都要仔細思考。


風氣這東西，如其名，是陣風是股氣，

吹過了就會過去，其實不用太認真看待。

再，把它當做只是會員交流的方法，不需要太在意？

牠們自己開闢的小圈子，這樣不好嗎？


版規嘛，一直提倡版規要遵守，沒有遵守當然是做懲處。

但有一些事是沒有寫在版規裡，卻是不成文的規定，

這是版的習慣，就像前面說的，要給時間讓新會員融入，

老會員該是多些包容。


大概是以上。

----------


## 鵺影

> 就因為踩到地雷而不敢回文應該不是老手的問題吧?
> 我當初也被人警告文章發錯,為什麼我沒有退縮?


你沒有退縮是好事，表示你勇於嘗試，有上進心，
那麼作不到的獸該怎麼辦呢？沒資格繼續留在這嗎？
難道樂園只收有上進心的獸、勇敢的獸？




> 而且交流區也是最近才開出來的,
> 為什麼開出來?
> 就是因為之前全部都塞在原創圖區!
> 以下的有些傷人,有傷到的話請見諒!
> 不過新手為什麼喜歡玩?
> 就是因為有人畫他/她,就算畫的再醜再難看都把他說的很漂亮似的!
> 導致這種風氣慢慢盛行!
> 老手當然不滿! 為什麼我們畫了那麼辛苦,用盡心思的作品都沒人看,
> 而交流繪的幾乎每帖都爆滿!
> ...


罐頭說話真的要注意了...這段話無形中攻擊到所有不太會畫的獸，
不論你有沒有那個意思，這段話會讓其他獸覺得是不是在說自己。
而且會試圖去想...你所謂的「我們」-在你認知中比較會畫的老手，是哪些人。
這無形中又造成更深一層的隔閡。
(如果你的本意就是要針對所有在交流繪活動的獸，那...請保重...⊙﹏⊙|||




> 還有為什麼老手會對最近的新手很頭痛,
> 主因是因為新手回文總是回的自己很懂似的,可是卻沒半樣成績出來.
> 還有回文回的方向常常都偏很大!
> 像我最近看到的一篇,他明明是發圖,當然是想得到圖的意見.
> 可是卻有新手跑來回說,"我對你的圖沒意見,可是我喜歡你的頭圖"!
> 這不管誰看到都會怒吧?


也許狼王針對「以偏蓋全」的評論對象，
可以再加你一個。




> 打了這麼多,我也不知道該怎麼結尾...
> 反正...
> 不要再說什麼老手欺負新手的...
> 要說之前請先看看是不是對方先錯的!
> 而且也不要把新手說的好像是什麼都不懂的小孩子一樣,
> 能來到這裡,心智年齡至少都有15歲以上!
> 如果15歲還看不懂國字的話我也沒辦法了...
> 更別說要他遵守版規了...


一個巴掌拍不響，本來就是兩方都有錯，
但是事情發生了，老獸們有人脈撐腰，
新獸們卻只能選擇 潛水 或 離開 或 把不滿吞下肚，
這樣的樂園真的是「樂園」嗎？

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

真是越吵越激烈的文章 ．．．．．．

老實說這篇文章只會讓這些爭議變的更大，如此而已

首先，我想先對這篇開版獸的回覆：

在*我的認定*下，我認為只要在合乎規範之下，不論字數，任何的灌水都應該被接受標準　

更何況這種情形又不是剛來到的網友才會發生；才會重蹈覆轍？

其二，老實說，我很討厭＂老獸＂與＂新獸＂這兩個名詞

孔子曾說過：三人行，必有我師焉

這上面的意思大家都應該了解吧？也就是說，每位獸的能力與專業都不同，也許有些獸真的不是很擅長畫圖，但是其他方面的能力卻很強

孔子都願意低下身分與年齡上的問題去請教比他年輕的青年

所以，我不知道有何＂老＂與＂新＂的分別？

其三，回文與被回文者的態度問題

老實說，對熟識的人絕對有一定上的偏袒比起對不認識或不熟的人，因為這是人性

但是，如果回文者的口氣與被回文者的態度上有一定的禮儀與規範，那這問題我想也應該很好解決吧？

因此，不論是想回文或是建議，都應該用平穩的口氣去指導、建議對方，而對方的態度也應該是感謝且接納或提問，而不是隨便敷衍了事

此外，能少用批判性的字眼更好

其四，文不對題的問題

這個純粹是個獸單方面的認知問題，因此無法進行討論

其五，交流繪

我覺得，在交流繪上的目的，宣傳＞交友＞練習與創新，為什麼？簡單，因為自己創作的作品沒得到回應與建議，才會變成如此罷了

也許，起初真的只是純練習與交友，但如果仔細去想的話，這種方法*的確*是宣傳自己的一種好方法，老實說，拿行銷學套用的話，我認為這個點子很成功，所以自然而然就變成這種情況啦

但也因此，繪圖練習上的效果自然小很多，這個就要個獸自我去加強與認定囉！

另外給ＣＡＮＣＡＴ：

我是不知道你是怎麼想的，我認為你所說的某句話似乎太過分了，因為，每個獸（人）的審美觀是不同的，也許吧，對你來說根本達不到標準，但是對接受委託與委託的獸來說也許真的是不錯的作品，也是心血吧？（無論花了多少時間與心力）

我是不知道你怎麼想的．但我想問問你：

１．梵谷的畫作死前很有名嗎？
２．畢卡索的畫作你認為是所有人都喜歡的嗎？

答案雖然一定不一樣，但後面的意義與結論都是相同的

警語：從碗中流到平而光滑的地面上的水，它將不會再次凝聚－而是將會慢慢散播開來

----------


## CANCAT

那我想無從反駁了!

可是我要強調!

我並沒有說我討厭全部的新手!

如果我真討厭的話,我應該看到新手就開罵吧?

還有,

沒錯!我那句話是說的很重!

可是我說錯了嗎?

如果要心態的話,我也知道那個意思.

就像母親看到自己兒女畫的賀卡,雖然不是名畫,可是卻很高興~

因為就是心態不同?

可是要我裝出那種心態我真的已經太累了...


總言之,

這種事情再爭論也沒用了,

畢竟就因為"每個人的心態都不同",

所以就算是死的也能說成活的~

再加上...

這裡只是網路上的一個論壇,

誰能保證誰是用真正的自己來打這些文?

不過至少我知道我不是!

----------


## 狄風

火藥味才幾天而已又衝上來
有什麼事大家好好說
何必要把口氣弄得這麼不好呢?

(中間不多說,免的惹上麻煩,直接跳總結)

不管是人還是動物
都不是十全十美的
我也會犯些小錯呀!
如果犯錯了
就先好好的去談
如果雙方都有那個誠意
這件事也就不會弄得這麼大了

----------


## Totem‧T

我呢...也不算什麼新手了...
只不過一直潛水...所以就有點跟不上圈子
但我還是會試著加油
我本人是滿消極的啦
可是畢竟來到一個環境
我還是努力的表現自己
說到這 我滿羨慕罐頭貓(不知道要加什麼敬稱耶...
因為 我也嘗試過去加入過皇室 霸獅 或角落...(就是類似家族的地方
沒錯 真的很難 但是 像罐頭貓(還是不知要怎麼敬稱...囧) 
他就靠自己的畫技+特色+一種自己的言論風格 讓霸師當家注意到他
這不是消不消極或積不積極的問題 是要懂得如何吸引獸友的目光
自己一個新獸在那唱很乏味的獨角戲 也沒人想看
不能只怪老獸說不懂得關懷新獸 
畢竟 就是有人成功是靠自己努力的
應該也是要去檢討 獸友喜歡的是什麼
而試著讓自己往那方面邁進
不是每隻獸都那麼厲害 可是
如果你認真去瀏覽 咀嚼 其他獸的作品 也去嘗試 
一定做得到

像我一開始也畫的很爛
也是努力過 雖然沒很強 但至少我有看到我在進步 成果也稍稍滿意
板上也有很多獸發過很早的老作品 有些滿不可思議的
像我就曾經看過rix(應該是...(不知敬稱...)) 
他就曾發過最早的作品和現在的作品比較 的確差很多 所以他也是有努力的
那為何新手不行??

相對的 我覺得鵺影的話也是有道理 
新手就是因為不敢表達 而只在特定區域發展
可是 像Net狼大姐 她當初也是從新獸努力至今
獨自在原創區挑戰 所以才有現在的地位
這樣說算是給新獸太多溺愛 而不給他磨練

每隻老獸都經歷過新獸時期 也不是沒被罵過 或完全不懂板上的事物過
像雷歐當家 它的四格漫畫就曾畫過 他初到狼版 根本不懂一些有的沒的
但是他還是適應了 現在 他也是板上重量級的一位獸友了

當然 新獸也是需要鼓勵的 
我就曾畫過許多贈圖 可是沒發在板上(因為實在不敢分享給大家看...)
但是 像是池姐 就會在我畫贈圖給她時 給我很大的鼓勵 而不是沒反應

的確 有時自認不錯的圖被其他比較沒那麼喜歡的圖給蓋過時
會不太爽快 因為有少數帖 幾乎是灌水而來
當然老獸不太高興了...
但真的好作品 不會埋沒的 就努力讓自己往那方向前進就是了~

可是 真的想抱怨一下 有些獸真的很討人厭
當初剛進版時就見過 本來批評當然是好事
但言詞用的刻薄又沒禮貌 真的...(消音)

ps我有個困擾 
我習慣對別人加敬稱
可是加了又感覺太疏遠
不加又感覺有點故意裝熟的感覺
該怎麼辦??

---建議
我想說阿...
如果有一個家族
能帶領新手在剛進版的時候稍微介紹一下
然後當他們的回覆數(或別的)到一定程度後
讓他們就開始獨自適應如何??

如果能開一個專區讓新獸知道一些專有名詞會不會比較容易融入狼版??
例如 茶室.皇室.霸獅.角落...

以上 如有不當之處請多包涵

----------


## 星空小克

我個人是覺得說這裡的火藥味越來越重了~
希望大家能沉澱一下心情，換個角度想說不定會更好

>>Totem‧T
建立這種家族必須是有責任心和願意犧牲和耐心教導新獸的獸友才行，
我想說要找到有意願獸友可能很少吧...

"事情不會因為一個人的錯就發生的"
我個人是覺得這句話還蠻有意義的，願意的獸就想想一想這句話吧~

(以上言論如有冒犯請見諒)

----------


## 柩月

什麼是新獸什麼是老獸?

新獸跟老獸混久了還不是變成老獸一員?

關上燈都一樣的啦~(誤

----------


## BALTO

又是一篇文戰啊...

老實說我是覺得罐頭貓老實說的真的很有他的道理

而且他針對的不是所有新進的獸(這點很重要)

經過某M事件後我真得好好的去翻了造成那個事件的原文

後來發現會造成此事件的原因真得是因為某M的個性有問題所以才會爆發此事件

我的註冊時間雖然較早,可是我之前都在潛水(爆

所以基本上我算新獸(汗

會造成大家對*某些*獸起反感不外乎下面幾個特點(注意這是不分新舊的)
---------------------------------------------------------

1.*灌水*...
這點其實問題真的很嚴重

因為只要有家論壇的人都會看不慣灌水文所

我也有去翻翻我的文章..

發現其實我都是在規定邊緣的獸(爆

而且灌水只會造成板主的負擔...

當版主是非常累的一件事

我們一般的獸上狼板不需要把每一天文章都看

有時候甚至只是登一下看完圖就閃人

板主不但要看文他板內的每一篇文章並且比較是否和板龜符合

一定要做完這些事才能自由的去逛狼板

有人是採消極態度也就是砍文...

可是有人就會像罐頭貓一樣直接表達不滿處

這點值得嘉許\r

不過有些人可能受不了較尖銳的言詞....

這也就沒辦法了，因為會表達意見的人伊定會是脾氣較直的人用字當然也會直

畢竟做錯事就要受罰這是不變的道理

這應該是罐頭貓的出發點吧...(我猜的(爆

2.文不對題...
這種東西誰看了都會不爽

所以我也懶得多費唇舌去解釋

3.死不認錯...
我不太會解釋這點因為某些獸好像就是死不認輸...

別人罵一句一定要頂一句

頂完又罵，罵完在頂...次循環就是造成文戰的主要原因...

---------------------------------------------------------

OK回到出發點

其實會造成大家對某些獸起反感的原因就是

沒禮貌...

假想一個人突然加入一個新團體

不但無視於此團體個規則，有人糾正時還不認錯，自然就有人看不去了

然後開罵鬧到最後竟然自己一副受害者的樣子很委屈的離開這個團體....

大家都不會喜歡這樣吧...

因為就像罐頭貓所說的不是每個人都可以在網路上表達真正的自己

畢竟網是幾乎是一個幾乎啥都能遮住的大面具

所以別分新獸和舊獸了

應該是確認到底誰是正確的

----------

